# Havanese Rescue Inc-Annual Auction



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

The HRI annual Auction is starting tomorrow. Please visit the site and enjoy the fun of bidding. All monies raises go to the care of the dogs that come into HRI. 
http://2012auctionhri.homestead.com/index.html
Good Luck Everyone and lets have a fun time bidding-there are so many great items to bid on.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Woohooo! Can't wait to start bidding on some of those goodies!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for posting this, Pat. Happy bidding!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Starts today at NOON est! Everything is donated, no overhead, so ALL of the proceeds go to help Havanese Rescue Inc. care for more dogs!
Many dog that come in have health problems that HRI pays for: cataracts, luxating patella, dental problems, and with our Senior dogs even more medical problems, and even simple things like vet check ups, training, and grooming. YOU can help and get some great stuff too! Check it out...and the truly sad part is More & More dogs are being turned into HRI.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I just went online and looking at all the auction items - twelve pages of them - lots of great things for you and your pup! I can't wait for the bidding to begin!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

great looking stuff. Pat how does one pay? Is Visa possible. Being from Canada, I would certainly pay for the shipping. This is such a worthy cause, I hope we will support this wonderful organization that takes in and finds homes for our homeless Havs. God bless all of you who work to help HRI and those that take in these lost souls.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Dave, I don't see the answer to your question about using Visa for payment in the FAQ's on the Home page of the Auction. I paid for my items using Paypal, but you can also pay by check as long as it is in US Dollars.

You can send an email to Laura at [email protected] with your question about using a Visa card.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Starr, my only problem is that I don't have paypal anymore due to a fraud incident and when some US banks go to cash a Canadian cheque even in US dollars they charge the recipient a huge fee. I went through this once before. I will give her an email though. Thanks for your help.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yep , they take Visa, or MC actually preferred.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Glad you got the answer Dave-I know I had a little trouble last year when I took part in the Auction that the Canadian Havanese Club did-I ended up sending a cashier check but it cost more because they had to convert it. 
Have fun bidding everyone and Good Luck One & All.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks Pat , I hope no one outbids my bids. lol


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lots of great stuff with no bids yet.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Not all the items are solely for Havies - there are things for humans, and any breed enjoys the toys and goodies that are offered this year.

You can get some of your Holiday shopping done! (Hint, Hint)

Please feel free to crosspost and share the link for the Auction, thanks everyone!

http://2012auctionhri.homestead.com/index.html


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

You've just got to check out the HRI Auction! There are so many cool thing to choose from and get that Christmas shopping done!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Kathie said:


> You've just got to check out the HRI Auction! There are so many cool thing to choose from and get that Christmas shopping done!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


yep Kathie, what are ya buying me for Christmas. That plasma would be nice.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

*Auction Runs through Saturday, Nov. 24th @ 3pm est*

You can submit bids on Thanksgiving Day, too! The auction runs 24 hours/day until Saturday at 3 pm EST.

Don't miss the Black Friday SPECIALS!

http://2012auctionhri.homestead.com/index.html

Please crosspost & share! 
Love, kisses, and wags,
The 41 current foster dogs in the care of Havanese Rescue Inc.


----------

